# 2 smart ones



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

im an indiana coyote hunter and for the past 3 years i been hunting two nuseince coyote on private land i can get them maybe 150 yards then they stop every time.....im the only one who hunts this land so i know they havent been shot at....i use all the scent away for me clothes and all....i dont smoke before and during a hunt....ive tried tree stand and blind....tried decoys and still cant get them in.....i only hunt with my auto 12gauge and my 40 pistol....i have rifles just dont like to use them..call it a man thing heck i dunno.....but any ideas?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe get a buddy to call and you get bout 100 yards in front of him where coyotes usally come and when they stop from call wasy away it will be in range for you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not patient enough. I would have switched to the rifle 2 years ago to get them. 150 yards is in the bag with a rifle.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice ill have to try that.........here i took my pic off couldnt figure out how to make in smaller.......and also if i give up and switch to the rifle then that takes out the fun and satisfaction when i finally bag them........never give up!!!! right?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yotetracker if you don't mind me asking where in Indiana do you live?
:sniper:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

grant county


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha I live in Huntington County.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

well heck lets go hunting


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

gotta save money and get a rifle first
:sniper:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

bull.....use one of mine take ur pick between pistols shotguns or rifles or bows even.......pistols if you have proper permit for one....and if you need a huntin gun let me know around the size and price and ill take alook around the cabinets and see if i can find one for ya.....im always lookin to help out a fellow hunter.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you do not like hunting with a rifle practice with your 40 until you can take that shot. One of my friends dumped a yote while deer hunting with his 40 at 100 yds to 110 yds. We paced it out and he was at 110 and I was at 100. lol still a good shot on a walking dog. If you find a round that you can shoot well you only have to aim up. My Glock 19 shoots about 9 inches low at 100 yds. That is using 115gr JHP pushed as fast as it is safe. 
I did hit a jack rabbit with it very close to 200 yds out. I thought I missed but my friend was laughing like a jackass after my last shot. He was watching threw the scope of his 22-250 and he said that I nicked it. Granted it took five shots in to my second mag to do it but the darn thing kept changing directions so I had plenty of time to shoot at it. If you are wondering it was 22 shots. Then it was over the hill.

I put my AR on the ground to cross a fence and after I climbed threw my boot snagged one wire and made it sing. I saw a flash in the corner of my eye and it was on. I lost all of my brass but still very fun.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Just so you know im only 14. Thats why I don't have the rifles or anything. Might be able to use my bro's 223 if I buy the ammo and get her sighted in.
:sniper:


----------

